# Matte / Shiny finish on sublimation



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

I was looking at some jerseys today, and could see a pattern of matte & shiny on the same shirt.

How is that finish achieved in sublimation?

Is it part of the process or the ink? 

Thanks
JM


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

socceronly said:


> I was looking at some jerseys today, and could see a pattern of matte & shiny on the same shirt.
> 
> How is that finish achieved in sublimation?
> 
> ...


 It's dependent upon the substrate base material, not the ink or process. 

Matte finish on blank substrate, finished design looks matte.

Gloss finish on blank substrate, finished design looks glossy.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

socceronly said:


> I was looking at some jerseys today, and could see a pattern of matte & shiny on the same shirt.
> 
> How is that finish achieved in sublimation?
> 
> ...


Not sure you can with sublimation. can you post a picture? It was probably the result of using two different inks.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

mgparrish said:


> It's dependent upon the substrate base material, not the ink or process.
> 
> Matte finish on blank substrate, finished design looks matte.
> 
> Gloss finish on blank substrate, finished design looks glossy.


 Of course my comment is restricted to the use of sublimation inks. Some other "inks" have other properties such as texture, gloss, not glossy etc.

Since sublimation is not really ink but a dye at the molecular level it has to take the properties of the substrate.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

I'll try and get a picture of it. 

It really appears as though both are on the same shirt.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Most likely, you are burning the fabric when it becomes shiny. This happens mainly on pre-sewn (i.e. Vapor) shirts.

Need to test the shirts to find that fine line between heat, time, and pressure.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

This are definitely cut and sew soccer jerseys, high end ones made for a pro team. 

It is deliberate. 

I'll get a closer look this weekend. It's pretty subtle, so I am not sure if a photo will show up.


----------

